# Dove Hunting Non Res.



## dakota12 (Mar 12, 2010)

This past year I was invited to come out dove hunting in north dakota for a weekend. So im wondering if I came out dove hunting in september would it go against or use some of my 14 days allowed for waterfowl huntning for non-resident. Or is totally seperate from waterfowl hunting. Thanks alot.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

It will NOT count against your waterfowl hunting status. Just get the proper license and your good. Head to the NDG&F website for more info.

H2OfowlND


----------



## dakota12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice, alright thanks alot H2O.


----------

